# Army Painting Challenge - May 2015.



## Tawa

Here it is boys and girls! The final month!
Ready? GO! :good:


This thread will close on the 6th of June.


----------



## Nordicus

All right boys and girls, let's dial this last month up to 11.

I will be painting 3 Bloodthirsters - One of each configuration!


----------



## R_Squared

Woo Hoo!
I've got my 4 Mek Guns and 8 Grots to enter this time. Luckily I still have plenty of Orks to paint up for the year to come too.


----------



## Relise

So real life has taken away all my time in the last two months - but I did finish off a unit of Boyz for my fledgling speed freaks army. Didn't finish their Trukk though 

This means a concerted effort to get one more entry done for this years challenge is in order  It will definitely be something Orky and either a squad of warbikers or a unit of Deffkoptas I think. I'll decide when i start building them later.

Edited to add.... So after checking for everything I don't have the correct bases for the bikes so 3 deffkoptas it is.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, took the other sprue of state troops and the cannon from the regiment box that my lovely wife got me for my Birthday and cracked out these over the weekend.

Next up, some handgunners and some knights and that should see me through this month's list of entries!


----------



## Tawa

Seeing as I balls it up by not finishing last month, I am now relying on a completed entry this month to hit the ten required units.
That and I haven't even ordered it yet...... :shok:


EDIT: Just to make things even more interesting, my loan went out this morning so I'm skint until next Friday..... :shok:


----------



## Howzaa

All you need is a montage and eye of the tiger on repeat, no turning it off until you're done.


----------



## Tawa

Howzaa said:


> All you need is a montage and eye of the tiger on repeat, no turning it off until you're done.


And some money...... :laugh:


----------



## Howzaa

Tawa said:


> And some money...... :laugh:


Just don't listen to the TV ad's 2500% apr isn't worth the pay back. So in the whole of your hobby back log you don't have one thing they meets the criteria or just being particular about it? 

If so very much like me too single minded sometimes!


----------



## Tawa

Nope, the only IJA stuff I have in that I could enter is a suicide AT team.

Admittedly it's classed as a unit and therefore eligible as an entry for the month, but it's only one figure...... :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge complete!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well managed to pick up a paint brush this month so here's my b4








They are looking great Nordicus.


----------



## Tawa

Ta very much Mrs Postie :good:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Nordicus said:


> Challenge complete!


MOTHERF*CKING GLORIOUS! That is some seriously slick work Nord, I am very impressed.


LotN


----------



## Relise

And here's the 3 deffcoptas for this month :good:

I have got better bases for them but I am off on holiday on Friday so havent't got time to finish those. Also managed to get 2 more coptas mostly done so it's been a productive month :grin:


So thats the challenge finished. Am looking forward to the next one already :biggrin: i'll try and get a group shot of every unit from this year taken with a decent camera when i get back.


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up my Mek Gunz today, got a bit tricky to find time this month, but I managed to get them done in time.
Got about 80 Boyz to go to finish up my Green Tide now, the next few months for the new competition might look a little repetitive from me. :grin:


----------



## Nordicus

So I just completed my biggest challenge yet; I completed the 30 Fleshhounds on top of my 3 Bloodthirsters - In one month. Ending this years challenge with a bang!

A little proof is in order I believe:









And in "Pretty picture" quality:









For more info on them, check out my PLOG.


----------



## R_Squared

^^^ Wow, that is one productive month!
Did you take a month off work? :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

R_Squared said:


> ^^^ Wow, that is one productive month!
> Did you take a month off work?


Oh I wish - No vacations or anything. Although I will admit that having all evenings to myself here at the house _(broke up with my girlfriend this month, so she's at her parents_) did have a certain impact on my productivity


----------



## R_Squared

Ah, I see. That would probably explain it too. Sorry to hear about that, but at least you got all this done!


----------



## Nordicus

R_Squared said:


> Ah, I see. That would probably explain it too. Sorry to hear about that, but at least you got all this done!


No worries man, I'm ok - Thanks for the thought though :good:


----------



## Tawa

And I still haven't started that MG team...! :shok:




Nordicus said:


> So I just completed my biggest challenge yet; I completed the 30 Fleshhounds on top of my 3 Bloodthirsters - In one month. Ending this years challenge with a bang!
> 
> A little proof is in order I believe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in "Pretty picture" quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more info on them, check out my PLOG.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well done on your work Nord, hope things are working out with your other travails.

I managed to sneak in another couple of things too, one for Empire and one for my *cough mechanicus* Imperial Guard army... but all the before shots were on my phone and not my camera!

Integrity questionable but intact, here are the finished shots:






Totally not related to not having before shots handy, but I'll be on a little bit of a hiatus for a couple of weeks for work and uni exams, great work to everyone for your contributions to this year's challenge!


----------



## Howzaa

Well took me 1 1/2 months but I'm really happy with it just got to sort the base out as its not meant to sit like that.

Good job all lots of high standard models this month definite improvement through the year!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Is there a worse model to paint than the helldrake? It's looking good, well done.


----------



## Howzaa

Your not wrong they take forever edging the inside bits of the wings felt like an eternity, annoyingly they are really destructive and they look cool. So your hand is forced, not going to be painting anther one anytime soon though thats for sure.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my completed khorne juggernaut Lord.k:


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's a picture of the warband







10 chaos units and 2 for my nids.
A good year


----------



## Nordicus

DaisyDuke said:


> And here's a picture of the warband


Hey, that's a great idea showing off what you've accomplished because of this challenge. I shall join you my chaotic brother!

Attached is what I have painted because of this years challenge - Both on the Marines side and my Daemons.

_(Holy shit - I just realized that I re-booted my CSM army in the July '14 entry of the painting challenge. The ENTIRE CSM collection has been bought, built and painted in 1 year... I honestly had no idea that only a year had gone by...)_


----------



## Kreuger

DaisyDuke said:


> Here's my completed khorne juggernaut Lord.k:
> View attachment 959967242


I like the juxtaposition here. 
Lord of death and destruction on a daemon of murder, posed before a backdrop of cute little animals.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Will the new army painting challenge start soon? I'm looking forward to starting my Skitarii army.

Also a question; will a squad of five Rangers qualify for a month's entry? Or does it have to be ten men minimum?


LotN


----------



## DaisyDuke

Kreuger said:


> Lord of death and destruction on a daemon of murder, posed before a backdrop of cute little animals.


Ah the multiple uses of kitchen roll.


----------



## R_Squared

DaisyDuke said:


> And here's a picture of the warband
> View attachment 959967250
> 
> 10 chaos units and 2 for my nids.
> A good year


Altogether, and individually, they look awesome, Great Job! :good:
I like the idea of putting up a photo of what you have achieved over the year. Even though I don't qualify, I am still going to put up a picture of what I have done so far. I will be carrying on into next years competition anyway, as I still have a large number of units still to go!


----------



## DaisyDuke

R_Squared said:


> Altogether, and individually, they look awesome, Great Job! :good:
> I like the idea of putting up a photo of what you have achieved over the year. Even though I don't qualify, I am still going to put up a picture of what I have done so far. I will be carrying on into next years competition anyway, as I still have a large number of units still to go!


Thanks dude!
I think I will also carry on due to the amount I still have to paint. Hell if I run out of chaos (unlikely) I have my nids to go back to.


----------



## Tawa

That's your lot boys and girls! :good:



Lord of the Night said:


> Will the new army painting challenge start soon? I'm looking forward to starting my Skitarii army.
> 
> Also a question; will a squad of five Rangers qualify for a month's entry? Or does it have to be ten men minimum?
> 
> 
> LotN


1st of July mate :good:

If five Rangers can be fielded as a legal unit, then that's a viable unit for the challenge. The main aim is to get an army on the table. :good:







Thread Closed.


----------

